# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  حكم اعراب التميز

## خالد م

السلام عليكم ورحمته 
نحن نعلم ان التميز من المنصوبات  فاذا وقع تميز العدد في محل جر فهل يعرب تميز مجرور أو مضاف اليه 
بارك الله فيكم وامدكم بالقوة

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

بارك الله فيك أيها المبارك ،
أما من حيث الصناعة النحوية فيعرب مضافا إليه ، وإنْ كان في المعنى تمييزا ، ونحوه المضاف هو كذلك في المعنى ، أما صناعةً فإنه ليس إعرابا أن نقول : هذا مضافٌ ؛ لأنه يقع (أي المضاف) في المحالِّ كلها رفعا ونصبا وجرا .
تقول : جاء صاحبُ محمد ورأيت صاحبَ محمد وسررت من صاحبِ محمد.
والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

ونحو ذلك النعت السببي ، فإنّه في الإعراب يتبع ما قبله ، وإن كان صفة لما بعده من حيث المعنى .

----------


## خالد م

بارك اله فيكم
اذن يكون اعراب كلمة دينار في الجملة التالية مضاف اليه وشكرا 
في البيت الف دينار

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

> بارك الله فيكم
> إذن يكون اعراب كلمة دينار في الجملة التالية (مضافا) اليه وشكرا 
> في البيت ألف دينار


هو كذلك أخي الحبيبَ،

----------


## خالد م

نشكر السادة الكرام الذين ساهموا في الاعراب وادامكم الله لنا

----------

